# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  New to Key collecting - Pointers please?

## Magi-Ken

Hi,

   I had an old key from when I was a kid and inhereted one from my dad.  I rarely throw any modern keys away either.   I may lose them, but never discard them.  Needless to say, over the years I have acquired a mass of more modern keys.   I never thought of it as a collection until recently; since antique keys have caught my interest, mostly larger keys or those with very interesting looking bits.

I have just started buying some keys that interest me on the Inernet.  However I will have to admit, I do not know what I am doing.  I go by what appeals to me and judge price by what others are paying for similar keys or what they are bidding on ones I want.  Most of those I do not get as they usually out-bid the level I am willing or able to iinvest.

In finding and looking at this forum it seems like a good place to start.  I have seen some recommend something called The Lock Collector.  It seems to be a magazine, paper or e-magazine I cannot determine.  I will have to search for it.  Perhaps someone can help with a where to look if I do not find it first.

My main question is an appeal for pointers on getting started and any pitfalls I should avoid.  Can you help me or direct me to additional resources, webpages, clubs, or people I should know about? 

Thanks, much appreciated in advance.

----------

